# Transition Table



## Exeldro (Jan 2, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Transition Table - Transition Table for overriding the transitions between scenes



> View attachment 65316
> View attachment 65318



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 2, 2021)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> store dialog size
> update the current transitions on change



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Jan 2, 2021)

Wow! Thanks! This is way better than the previous solution (it was great too, but it needed an overhaul). Great work Exeldro!


----------



## Optomod (Jan 3, 2021)

Will this work in Studio mode as the overide on Mac only works in Non Studio mode?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 3, 2021)

@Optomod I have not tested studio yet with this plugin. I will try it later this week. Feel free to try it yourself.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BillRayDrums (Jan 3, 2021)

Small glitch with the scene chooser in OSX Catalina- The chooser window is tiny


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 3, 2021)

@BillRayDrums does it get bigger when you make the window bigger?


----------



## IDLT (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes. THANK YOU EXELDRO. 
I have TONS of scenes. Transition Override Matrix was becoming a nightmare to deal with. So much so that I was planning on hiring a coder do redo its interface. Just a drop down, a list and resize function. Boom. It was *that simple. *
Guess I'll be forwarding the dev funds to you then!


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Jan 4, 2021)

I don't know if this is only my problem or not. After i install this plugin, i lost all my overwrite transition options on obs.

Btw i think i found a bug. If i set a transition on a scene, if transition doesn't end and i switch on another scene, doesn't start the overwrited transition but continue to use the stopped transition. And this happens every time i switch scene. If i press on studio mode all return to work good.


----------



## IDLT (Jan 4, 2021)

As I'm writing down every custom transition link I have in my collections in a .txt page, I can't help to think that an importer wizard would be really handy! For every other power user that finds themselves in such a pickle. As, let's face it, if you're using this plugin you're already in a similar situation.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 4, 2021)

@THE R3Y3S I did not think about existing overrides. Coming version 0.1.2 will load existing transition overrides.

@IDLT instead of in a txt file you can manage everything in the plugin now?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 4, 2021)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.2



> Now tries to load existing transition overrides when no transition table settings are found.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## studiogirl005 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you @Exeldro for this new update! Love the work and effort you put in!


----------



## IDLT (Jan 5, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @IDLT instead of in a txt file you can manage everything in the plugin now?


If you're asking if my transitions overrides from the Transition Override Matrix plugin were automatically imported with update 0.1.2; I'm afraid not. Do you need some files of any sort to help you out?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 5, 2021)

@IDLT the loading of Transition Override Matrix data only works the first time starting a scene collection with Transition Table on. Since you already started with an older version of transition table it has settings set so it will not try to load other settings. To make it work again you will have to manually remove the transition table setting from your scene collection. If you don't know how to do that send me your scene collection and I will set it correct for you.


----------



## IDLT (Jan 5, 2021)

@Exeldro Ah yes indeed! It worked flawlessly on all the other Scene Collections!
I'm afraid I have no idea how to unflag that collection for the extension to check so... Here is the culprit then:


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2021)

@IDLT if you compare the two files you can see only a few lines removed from "transition-table"


----------



## IDLT (Jan 6, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @IDLT if you compare the two files you can see only a few lines removed from "transition-table"


Thanks! Yes indeed! Looks like it was that simple then. Just removing that section. Thanks for taking the time to show us Exeldro!


----------



## ItsDaveMars (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you SO much for this!  I have a couple of questions when you have a moment to answer.
How do the priorities work? Will a specific From: Scene 1 To: Scene 2 override From: Any To: Scene 2? or vice versa? Or does it depend on the order they transitions are entered?
Also, in your 2nd example image, Scene 9 is in red, what does that signify?
Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 16, 2021)

A scene in red indicates you have a rule for a scene that does not exist anymore.
The order of entering transition rules does not matter. The priority order is: from scene, to scene, any scene.


----------



## Eize (Jan 16, 2021)

:3


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 21, 2021)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.3



> improve table layout and stretching



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Olivier J. (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro ,

and Bravo, your plug-in is so easy !
have you make a plug in to blur a video ( or a picture ) on Mac! because shaderfilter don't work on Mac ! 

thanks !


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 22, 2021)

@Olivier J. I made a Mac build of OBS shader filter: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-shaderfilter/releases/tag/Mactest1


----------



## ukie (Feb 2, 2021)

Any chance that this could be further simplified by adding hotkeys to specific transitions types?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 3, 2021)

@ukie I don't understand what you want, can clarify it for me?


----------



## ukie (Feb 3, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ukie I don't understand what you want, can clarify it for me?


It would be nice to have an option to change the default transition type with a hotkey.
For example, F5 can be used to change the default transition to FADE, and F6 sets the default transition to CUT.
These hotkeys can then be mapped to Stream Deck to quickly change between transition types.

So there would also be more flexibility, rather than only tying each scene direction to a specific transition type.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 4, 2021)

@ukie I think its better to do that with a lua script instead of adding that to the plugin.


----------



## ukie (Feb 4, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ukie I think its better to do that with a lua script instead of adding that to the plugin.


I wish I knew how to do that :)... Is this something simple to write? I really just need a hotkey to alternate between FADE and CUT as defaults.


----------



## gibby818 (Feb 20, 2021)

Awesome plugin!  Any chance it's possible to add a global "Activate/Deactivate" toggle to the Tools/Transition Table screen?  I'm using OBS for a theatrical application, and each of my 40 scenes have custom Transition Table timings during the show, but while doing bulk editing it would be great to turn off all the Transition Table timings and use the OBS default scene transitions settings (In this case: "Cut"). Is that possible?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2021)

@gibby818 I will add it to my list of things to make


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 25, 2021)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.4



> add hotkey to disable and enable the transition table



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Form@t_jekk (Mar 1, 2021)

Добрый вечер! подскажите, у меня 7 сцен, одна сцена отвечает за повтор, когда я нажимаю горячую клавишу после 5 секунд повтор запускается в прямую трансляцию и отключается автоматом и переходит на предыдущую сцену, возможно ли сделать переход только между 2х сцен, в момент включения повтора и обратно?


----------



## Kevin1975 (Mar 6, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.1.4
> 
> ...


This hotkey doesn't work for me.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 6, 2021)

@Kevin1975 What is the behavior you are expecting and what is the behavior you are experiencing?


----------



## RichieTee (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro
Any ideas what might be causing this scene to crash OBS? I have several scenes that work fine, but whenever i switch to ONE specific scene OBS Crashes. Please see the attached log file.

https://obsproject.com/logs/nESqqV9Qt9fyqwjM


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 7, 2021)

@RichieTee can you provide the scene collection for me to try and replicate what goes wrong?


----------



## RichieTee (Mar 9, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @RichieTee can you provide the scene collection for me to try and replicate what goes wrong?


Apparently it had to do with some conflict between OBS Transition Matrix and Transition Table.
I had to uninstall both plugins, delete the scene collection and reinstall only Transition Table


----------



## Kevin1975 (Mar 9, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Kevin1975 What is the behavior you are expecting and what is the behavior you are experiencing?


I was hoping that this would turn off/on the transition table so I could pick and choose another transition on the fly that is different to that I had set in the transition table. What actually happens is the transition I stipulated in the transition table happens regardless of the enable or disable state.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 10, 2021)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.5



> fix saving enable and disable hotkeys



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MikeB (Apr 19, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Transition Table - Transition Table for overriding the transitions between scenes
> 
> ...


Great plugin


----------



## zutgorak (May 4, 2021)

Idea:
Random Transition. Choose transitions into an array, set Array as default. On scenechange, pick random from Array


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 7, 2021)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> scene filter contains match instead of strict match
> double click to select row
> set transition and duration when only one row



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 17, 2021)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> fix reference leak



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ToxicChimpGaming (Sep 7, 2021)

im trying to use the plugin (fantastic organization by the way) but it only works for a few seconds then switches back to what my "Scene transitions" is set to... is there a way to have it work for longer than 2 seconds lol 
 also could it be possibly because of another plugin or is there maybe just a bug


----------



## ToxicChimpGaming (Sep 9, 2021)

ToxicChimpGaming said:


> im trying to use the plugin (fantastic organization by the way) but it only works for a few seconds then switches back to what my "Scene transitions" is set to... is there a way to have it work for longer than 2 seconds lol View attachment 74883View attachment 74884 also could it be possibly because of another plugin or is there maybe just a bug


Soooooooooo... I fixed the issue lol it turned out i still had "Transition matrix" installed so they were fighting againsed each other for DOMINACE... so now it works lol


----------



## swolekat (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello, 

This plugin is great. Thank you for making it! 

I was wondering though, if it would be possible to have it so that the default transition is "random". It seems to me like this plugin notices when you're going to the next scene and switches the default based on the table. I'd like to have a collection of transitions that the plugin would randomly choose from. I found a lua script but that requires all of your transitions to have the exact same settings.

I think there's a demand for this sort of feature. Not sure if there an easy way to do this using the existing plugins. All I can think of is just setting up a bunch of individual entries in this table.


----------



## Exanubisleader (Jan 24, 2022)

First time posting. I have deleted transition table files and readded them and still haven't been able to fix my problem. Essentially I can only see 3 options for transitions even though I know their are more because of all the youtubers who have featured this in a video. What am I doing wrong or how can I fix this?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 24, 2022)

@Exanubisleader transitions are added via the transition drop-down in the transition dock. When added they become available in transition table.


----------



## Gitago (Jan 28, 2022)

Been using this plugin for quite sometime with nearly no issues.  

One suggestion I have would be to have an option to change a transition after its been set
Currently if i wish to change the transition on these scenes i need to basically 'start fresh'

perhaps if drop down menu doesnt make sense to you, you could make it so when you click the check boxes in that row set that it fills out the dropdown boxes above


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 28, 2022)

@Gitago double click the row you want to edit. If you set an existing from and to combination it will replace that row.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 19, 2022)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.3



> dialog not locking
> fix memory leaks



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Joko-bs (Feb 23, 2022)

Hello together,
since I have just upgraded to an M1 Pro Mac I have started to optimize my OBS once again. I have just found this plugin and it sound very great iff it woeks like described. It would be so helpful! Is there any chance to get a version that works with Apple Silicon / Apple ARM64 architecure?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 23, 2022)

@Joko-bs Mac and arm are both not my field of knowledge, so I would need help from an other developer for that


----------



## Joko-bs (Feb 25, 2022)

Mh, OK. Maybe I'll ask in the general obs mac forum for anyone doing that  ... or maybe s/o has done it. I don'T know. 
Since neither I dived into obs source code nor in obs plugin development I'm not able to do it on my own.


----------



## PerfectPixels (Jun 1, 2022)

I have one request for this plugin, If you could add a way to randomly select a though a set of transitions that would be amazing. I understand this might be hard to code however this would allow us to use a random matt transition going from one scene to another. I'm not sure of a way to go around this problem.  Your plugin is already fantastic though. Thanks again.


----------



## youjiman (Jun 1, 2022)

PerfectPixels said:


> I have one request for this plugin, If you could add a way to randomly select a though a set of transitions that would be amazing. I understand this might be hard to code however this would allow us to use a random matt transition going from one scene to another. I'm not sure of a way to go around this problem.  Your plugin is already fantastic though. Thanks again.



This script might be help to you, if you want to randomize only stinger transitions.






						OBS Lua - Random Stinger Transition
					

Random Stinger Video  This OBS Studio Script automatically sets a new video to a stinger transition every single time the scene changes.  Installation Instructions  ℹ Important: This script does not make any changes to the stinger transition...




					obsproject.com


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.5



> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## evolozzy (Sep 2, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.5
> 
> ...


I've been using this plugin for a while. I couldn't see the Linux version in downloads for this version. Will the Linux package be available for this version?


----------



## Daisuke 88 (Sep 2, 2022)

evolozzy said:


> I've been using this plugin for a while. I couldn't see the Linux version in downloads for this version. Will the Linux package be available for this version?



Came to ask this too :-)


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 3, 2022)

Missing Linux download added now @evolozzy @Daisuke 88


----------



## evolozzy (Sep 3, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Missing Linux download added now @evolozzy @Daisuke 88


Thank you so much!


----------



## Daisuke 88 (Sep 4, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Missing Linux download added now @evolozzy @Daisuke 88


Thank you!


----------



## aFadedKnight (Sep 7, 2022)

It seems like with the newest version of the plugin, it only works with OBS 28 but not older. Currently using 27.2.4 and tried updating to 28 but cause issues for other plugins so I went back. Is it going to still function with older OBS versions, if not how would I get an older version of the plugin and make that work

Edit: Just downloaded older version of the plugin and it appears in Tools in the older version of OBS


----------



## Suavexlife (Sep 9, 2022)

Can someone PLEASE help me. I have been trying to install the Transition Table and it's not showing up. I tried both methods and it still doesn't work. Is there anyway that I can get the older version of the transition table plugin to see if it will work. Please


----------



## Suavexlife (Sep 9, 2022)

aFadedKnight said:


> It seems like with the newest version of the plugin, it only works with OBS 28 but not older. Currently using 27.2.4 and tried updating to 28 but cause issues for other plugins so I went back. Is it going to still function with older OBS versions, if not how would I get an older version of the plugin and make that work
> 
> Edit: Just downloaded older version of the plugin and it appears in Tools in the older version of OBS


Where did you find the older version?


----------



## TClazzhole (Sep 10, 2022)

I also need to find the older version of this plugin.  I am using 27.2.4 as I have a few other plugins that I use that are not compatible with 28.  I have quite a few transitions I use so I would love to be able to use this new version.  This update has really screwed up a few things for me......


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 11, 2022)

@TClazzhole check the history page of the resource


----------



## djbauer (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi! 
Is there a way to save/export all the transitions, I need to reinstall OBS from scratch and I don't want to have to go through connecting all the transitions again. 
Cheers!


----------



## Wolfbane (Sep 14, 2022)

Is there any way to add "no cutscene/transition" to some?

And "cut" is not same as "No transition".

In "Streamer.bot" there is a command one can use to check when a transition is happening, but I cant seem to find any way to "Skip transition"...


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 14, 2022)

@Wolfbane why would cut not be the same as no transition? Internal in OBS it always uses a transition as far as I can find in the code.


----------



## BeerIsGood (Sep 21, 2022)

Version 0.2.5 doesn't work with OBS v27.2.4
I downloaded version 0.2.3 and it does work. Backwards compatibility seems to have been broken.


----------



## Gundy613 (Sep 27, 2022)

Quick Question @Exeldro , Ihave both Transition Override Matrix and Transition Table. How exactly do you remove Transition Override Matrix? What files should I look for?


----------



## LightEmittingDoe (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi there, I have just installed Transition Table using both the installer and the manual route. With both options, the transition table tool is still not appearing. I have restarted OBS and my computer and still no luck. I installed the latest version of Transition Table and am on OBS 27.2.4. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 7, 2022)

@LightEmittingDoe for OBS 27 download version 0.2.3 or lower of the plugin from https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/transition-table.1174/history


----------



## Gundy613 (Nov 8, 2022)

Gundy613 said:


> Quick Question @Exeldro , Ihave both Transition Override Matrix and Transition Table. How exactly do you remove Transition Override Matrix? What files should I look for?


Still looking for a resolution to this. Just unsure as I cannot figure out how to remove the Transition Override Matrix


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 8, 2022)

@Gundy613 you can remove the transition matrix dll from the obs plugin folder


----------



## FableFoxWeaver (Nov 13, 2022)

Weird. I was using 0.2.5 with 27.2.4.
I uninstalled OBS, reinstalled. Now 0.2.5 doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 11, 2022)

Exeldro updated Transition Table with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.6



> add Matrix view
> add export
> add import
> View attachment 89616



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Dwoink (Today at 3:13 PM)

hi everyone,
does it compatible with OBS 29?
Thanks


----------



## Exeldro (19 minutes ago)

@Dwoink yes


----------

